# Marriott and Hilton



## plum86 (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone worked for the Marrott or Hilton chain of hotels? I live in Northern Ireland and want to take a year out working in America, is this a good way to go about it? I dont have a clue about going about things and dont even know where in america would be good to go to work, any recommendations? Any info at all would be good, also is it easy to get a working visa for a year?

Plum


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If you are looking at entry level jobs in either Marriott or Hilton (or if it comes to that any hotel) then you are not going to get a work visa.

Work visas are applied for by the prospective employer and are costly and time consuming, requiring the expertise of lawyers. No company is going to go that the expense for someone who is unskilled or only looking for a temporary post.

How old are you? The organisation BUNAC.org provides the opportunity for young people to work in the US for up to 4 months in summer camps.

There is no visa which will allow you to work up to 12 months in the US.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Again - you give no information about your professional skill sets but expect answers. Some I can give you. There is no short-term work visa. You may have the option of internship, Disney, work&travel.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe a program called "work experience" that allows you to work for 6-9 months in the US. This program, however, is limited to college students, I am afraid.


----------

